# Uso del Alemán formal.



## Cheap Whiskey

Quería saber si se utiliza frecuentemente el Alemán formal o pasa como con el Español donde al menos en España la mayoría de las veces se limita al ámbito profesional.

En el trato con un desconocido de edad similar con el que entablas conversación en el parque, ¿cuál sería la más apropiada a utilizar?

Wie heißt du?

Wie heißen sie?

¡Y otra cosa!

A la hora de presentarme, si digo por ejemplo 'Ich heiße Cheap Whiskey' sería la forma informal ¿cierto? Siendo 'Ich bin Cheap Whiskey' la formal.

¿Ocure esto también ocurre con las profesiones? De forma que hayan dos maneras de decir 'Soy mecánico' por ejemplo, ¿una formal y otra informal?

Como veis estoy bastante liado y no paran de surgirme dudas, ya que he empezado a estudiar esta bella lengua hace poco. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## ErOtto

Cheap Whiskey said:


> En el trato con un desconocido de edad similar con el que entablas conversación en el parque, ¿cuál sería la más apropiada a utilizar?
> 
> Wie heißt du?
> Wie heißen sie?


 



Cheap Whiskey said:


> A la hora de presentarme, si digo por ejemplo 'Ich heiße Cheap Whiskey' sería la forma informal ¿cierto?
> 
> Siendo 'Ich bin Cheap Whiskey' la formal.


 
No, sería la forma de decirlo. 
Si dices "ich bin (ein) Cheap Whiskey" estás diciendo que eres un güiski barato, un garrafón. 



Cheap Whiskey said:


> ¿Ocure esto también ocurre con las profesiones? De forma que hayan dos maneras de decir 'Soy mecánico' por ejemplo, ¿una formal y otra informal?


 
No, no las hay. En este caso es cuando se usa *ich bin*. 
Ich bin Mechaniker, Arzt, etc... equivale a soy mecánico, médico, etc... *de profesión*. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## jordi picarol

En el trato con un desconocido de edad similar con el que entablas conversación en el parque, ¿cuál sería la más apropiada a utilizar?

Wie heißt du?
Wie heißen sie?  (?) ¿No será "Sie". con "S" ?
----
Se nos va a liar el *Whiskey DyK*
*----*
*Saludos*
*Jordi*


----------



## baufred

jordi picarol said:


> Wie heißen sie?  (?) ¿No será "Sie". con "S"



... se escribe con mayúsculas "Sie" & "Du" en caso de que se dirija uno directamente al destinatorio por escrito p.e. en cartas...

pero más aquí: 
http://www.neue-rechtschreibung.net/2009/07/06/gros-und-kleinschreibung-du-sie/
http://www.schriftdeutsch.de/ortr-gro.htm

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

Dependerá de la distancia que desees o no establecer con la persona que hablas (Esto no depende de la lengua en primera instancia). A diferencia de otros países, en Alemania socialmente se presupone siempre un cierto grado de distancia en cualquier circunstancia. Dependerá de tu actitud si deseas modificar ese presupuesto. 

Los verbos _heißen _y _sein _se pueden usar indiferentemente en estos casos. El significado y uso del verbo alemán _sein _(forma arcaica _seyn_) es mucho más amplio que el simple "ser" castellano. Más adelante lo notarás, cuando, por ejemplo, deberás usar el verbo "estar" (que en alemán no tiene el uso castellano).


----------



## jordi picarol

... se escribe con mayúsculas "Sie" & "Du" en caso de que se dirija uno directamente al destinatorio por escrito p.e. en cartas...

pero más aquí: 
http://www.neue-rechtschreibung.net/...eibung-du-sie/
http://www.schriftdeutsch.de/ortr-gro.htm

Saludos -- baufred --
-----
Yo temía que fuéramos a liar a Whiskey Barato, pero ahora me pregunto si no nos estaremos liando nosotros mismos.
Para que ese chico lo entienda bien:
¿Cómo te llamas? se escribe en alemán: wie heißt du.
¿Cómo se llama usted? se escribe en alemán wie heißen Sie?
Si escribes Wie heißen sie?, significa "¿cómo se llaman ellos?", o "¿cómo se llaman ellas?"
Naturalmente cuando "hablas" con alguien en un parque la "S" no se nota que sea mayúscula. Pero pasa en Alemania y aquí. JUAS, JUAS, JUAS. ¨-))))
Saludos
Jordi


----------

